# Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...



## ThomasRö (7. Februar 2005)

Toller Bericht von Achim68!
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=februar05_kleine_welt

Wo bekommt man den Aufkleber eigentlich her?|kopfkrat


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Würde ich auch gerne wissen wo man solch ein aufkleber herbekommt .....


----------



## The_Duke (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich auch gerne wissen wo man solch ein aufkleber herbekommt .....



*Hand hebt*...Hier is noch einer, der das gerne wissen will!  |kopfkrat 
Die Reserveradabdeckung von meinem Suzuki sieht noch so leer aus..

Übrigens...Achim...super Artikel im Magazin...was zum Schmunzeln, aber auch zum Staunen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Das gute Stück gab es mal im Top Shop. So weit ich weis sind die Aufkleber aber nichtmehr verfügbar. Schade


----------



## karlosito (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

ich auch haben will aufkleber#6
hmm, ich sollte wohl erst aktualisieren, bevor ich was poste^^


----------



## folkfriend (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				karlosito schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch haben will aufkleber#6



.... ich auch #6 - schön groß für VW-Bus :g
lasst doch mal welche machen denn es scheint ja ne Nachfrage zu geben #6


----------



## vk58 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Au ja, bitte eine Neuauflage des Aufklebers, vielleicht noch mit einem Feld, in welches man seinen Nickname einsetzen kann.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Das gute Stück gab es mal im Top Shop. So weit ich weis sind die Aufkleber aber nichtmehr verfügbar. Schade




sofort an Doc adressieren !!!!!  #h :q
gibts bestimmt schon wieder ein paar Abnehmer für !!!!! 
*aucheinenhabenwill* !!!!#6


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Model wodi kümmert sich drum und fragt mal nach :m


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Model wodi kümmert sich drum und fragt mal nach :m



sounds good !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   #6


----------



## The_Duke (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

:m Na wenn wodi sich drum kümmert!  #6 

Vielleicht wird ja diesmal was draus...es wurde ja schon öfters um so einen Aufkleber förmlich gebettelt :q


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Melde hiermit auch Bedarf an...................


----------



## Gast 1 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

An dem Aufkleber bin ich auch sehr interessiert.
Auf dem Auto ist reichlich Platz 
und es ist immer schön, "Kollegen" zu treffen.

Ganz neu ist auch ein Shop im LSFV - SH:

http://shop.lsfv-sh.de/

Aufkleber, Aufnäher, T-shirts,........


----------



## Öger (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von Aufklebern am Auto.... |gr: 

Aber DEN hätte ich auch gerne.... :q 

Grüsse an alle #h 

Öger


----------



## Pete (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

leute, dieser aufkleber, ist einer, den ich auf nachfrage bei den mods bei einer firma in einer 5er auflage hab fertigen lassen...doppelter schriftzug in times new roman kursiv (so wie im ab-logo)...kostete damals 15 euro pro stück, dazu kamen noch die individuellen versandkosten...also kein pappenstiel...
da unten könnt ihr ihn in voller breite sehn...


----------



## vk58 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> leute, dieser aufkleber, ist einer, den ich auf nachfrage bei den mods bei einer firma in einer 5er auflage hab fertigen lassen...doppelter schriftzug in times new roman kursiv (so wie im ab-logo)...kostete damals 15 euro pro stück, dazu kamen noch die individuellen versandkosten...also kein pappenstiel...
> da unten könnt ihr ihn in voller breite sehn...


Na ja, ganz so groß muß er nicht sein. Ich will ja keine Rostschäden kaschieren, sondern mich als Angler outen :q


----------



## folkfriend (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> leute, dieser aufkleber, ist einer, den ich auf nachfrage bei den mods bei einer firma in einer 5er auflage hab fertigen lassen...doppelter schriftzug in times new roman kursiv (so wie im ab-logo)...kostete damals 15 euro pro stück, dazu kamen noch die individuellen versandkosten...also kein pappenstiel...
> da unten könnt ihr ihn in voller breite sehn...



....also ich hätte da mal einen heißen Tipp

Wir haben mal hier für einen Verein " Fan-Artikel" drucken lassen: www.spreadshirt.de
Man braucht nur ein fertiges Logo(und das habt ihr ja) und kann vom T-Shirt bis zum Tanga alles bedrucken lassen und verdient auch noch Geld damit:g
Soweit ich weiß hat das bei unserem Verein Gut geklappt.#6
bei Fragen PN an mich.


----------



## The_Duke (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> leute, dieser aufkleber, ist einer, den ich auf nachfrage bei den mods bei einer firma in einer 5er auflage hab fertigen lassen...doppelter schriftzug in times new roman kursiv (so wie im ab-logo)...kostete damals 15 euro pro stück, dazu kamen noch die individuellen versandkosten...also kein pappenstiel...
> da unten könnt ihr ihn in voller breite sehn...




Hmmm...mal ehrlich...dafür hätte ich auch 15 Euronen plus Versand ausgegeben....


----------



## Pete (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

na, dann macht doch leute...setzt euch ran und macht entwürfe und fragt rein, wer so ein ding will...ich hab dafür momentan weder zeit noch ein ohr...


----------



## The_Duke (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hab mal grade bei nem Aufkleberfuzzi in Erfurt nachgefragt. Habe da auch schon mal was machen lassen und die Qualtität war echt gut...und der Preis auch!  #6 

Gehen wir mal von so einem Aufkleber wie auf deinem Auto aus...gleiche Schriftart.
So ein zweizeiliger Aufkleber in Größe 60cm (Länge) und einer ungefähren Höhe von 16-18cm, wobei die Buchstaben von "www.anglerboard.de" etwa 6,5cm hoch wären...die Buchstaben vom untern Schriftzug wäre etwa 3,5cm hoch...würde bei einer Auflage von mindestens 100 Stück 3,05.-€/Stück kosten...wobei noch Versandkosten für den Einzelversand dazu kämen!
Farbauswahl ist auch gegeben....würde aber silbermetallic oder weiß vorziehen, wobei man auch bis zu drei Farben in unterschiedlichen Stückzahlen auswählen kann (goldmetallic gibts auch...vielleicht was für die Führungsriege :q :q :q)
Die Aufkleber bestehen aus drei Schichten, sodaß die Buchstaben später auf der Scheibe oder wo auch immer, so aussehen, als seien sie einzeln geklebt worden....also keine rechteckige Folie wo das nur aufgedruckt ist!


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Also brauchte man nur noch den Badarf und den endgültigen Betrag ermitteln.Und dan könnte das fröhliche Bestellen losgehen.
Bleibt die Frage , wer hat den Hut auf und macht sich die Arbeit?


----------



## bine (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich würd sagen, erstmal Vorschläge hier rein posten und dann lassen wir per Abstimmung den besten raussuchen!! #6 

 #6 Aber vielleicht kann man auch die kleinen, die es mal gegeben hat einfach nachbestellen, wäre bestimmt billiger. unser wodi kümmert sich bestimmt drum!!  #6


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

ich hab erst vor kurzen wieder 2 solche aufkleber wie pete sie gemacht hat bauen lassen.allerdings zum teuren preis,da ich nur 2 bestellt habe.
einen hab ich noch!
lg rob


----------



## Supporter (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich würde da auch zuschlagen.Die Idee mit dem Nicknamen im Aufkleber finde ich auch prima


----------



## Öger (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hi...

also, Bedarf habe ich ja schon angemeldet, die Idee mit dem Nickname finde ich sehr gut!!! #6  Allerdings erscheint mir der Schriftzug zu gross  |kopfkrat . 
Habe nur ein Cabrio und kaum Rückfenster  #t 
Wäre wirklich schön wenn sich da jemand drum kümmern würde  #t  (könnte)

Gruss  #h  Öger


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Also ich wäre auch bereit den einen oder anderen Aufkleber abzunehmen. Ebenfalls finde ich die Idee mit dem "Nicknamen" auch seeeehr gut!!!!! Hoffentlich klappt das auch mit den Aufklebern......


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Leute reserviert mir auch einen. Ich brauche den unbedingt. Kann mir einer ne PN schicken falls es den wieder gibt? Bitte bitte bitte


----------



## carpigo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Super Idee,

 #6 

würde jedoch auch ne kleinere Version bevorzugen.

Grüsse


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Jo stimmt ich wollte auch noch schreiben, dass er nicht sooooo groß sein muss......


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Kleinere Version ist auch für mich besser. Ich habe da noch eine idee für das Design des Aufklebers. Jeder stellt hier in einen Thread Traumhafte Bilder von seinem Angelgewässer rein. Dann wird das schönste Bild gewählt und auf den Aufkleber gedruckt:q . Da drüber kommt dann das Motiv des Anglerboards und das Namenfeld. Das Bild ist sozusagen der Hintergrund


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Kleinere Version ist auch für mich besser




Für´s Fahrad ????  :q  :m *scherz*


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Für´s Fahrad ???? :q :m *scherz*


 
Was denkst denn du wo ich den hinkleben will?|kopfkrat  Vielleicht auch auf den Fahrradanhänger.:m  Könnte aber auch auf das Auto meines Vaters( der angelt auch aber ist nicht im Board angemeldet:m )


----------



## folkfriend (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde da auch zuschlagen.Die Idee mit dem Nicknamen im Aufkleber finde ich auch prima



... ich auch #6 ( mindestens 2 ) ..... und schön groß (VW T4)


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Wir hatten mal kleinere ovale Aufkleber. Allerdings würde es mit nem Nick im Sticker gleich ne Ecke mehr kosten, da er ja jedesmal neu eingegeben werden muß.
Mal sehen ob ich den Link von dem Sticker irgendwo finde :m


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Schade, den Aufkleber find ich nicht mehr.
Aber dafür 

das 

und das


----------



## herrm (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

würde auch zwei nehmen eins fürs auto eins fürs boot.


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Den kann man aber bestimmt auch kleiner machen.....will auch einen
Man kann das aber auch auf den Rücken eines T-Shirt drucken


----------



## Pfiffie79 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Gibts welche beim norgetreff zu erwerben???


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

AB Aufkleber Sind Fast Schon Pflicht#6 
Wo Bekomm Ich Nu Meinen Her?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

So`n feines Teil würde ich auch wollen haben haben haben.
Alternativ in schwarz oder d.-blau wär nicht übel.
Hab einen weißen Hundefänger mit geteilter Scheibe.
Vielleicht grüßt dann doch mal wer.#h:q


----------



## Kay (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Moin Moin zusammen!

Sollten keine Copyright-Rechte damit verletzt werden, könnten doch die oder der Web-Grafiker des Boards das Anglerboard-Logo in einer vernünftigen Bildauflösung (150-300 dpi / 20cm Breite) hier im Board zu Verfügung stellen (wenn denn vorhanden). Mit ein bischen Geschick und Gefummel könnte man sich seinen Aufkleber selbst herstellen. 

Im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm eine schöne ovale Umrandung kreieren. Motiv mittig einsetzen. Auf Fotopapier farbig ausdrucken. Hinten mit durchsichtiger oder weisser Klebefolie bekleben, vorn mit beidseitig klebender Klarsichtfolie bekleben. Sauber oval ausschneiden. Fertig zum Aufkleben für die Innenseite der Autoscheibe. :m 

P.S.: Nein...das Logo hier auf der Seite ist dafür zu klein und zu gering aufgelöst. Habe ich gerade probiert. Ist nur was für Brillenträger mit Glasbausteinen. :q 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Pete (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

na, kay, denn probier mal weiter...pm-sel mir mal ne email-adresse und dann schick ich dir größere vorlagen zu...


----------



## congermichi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

hallo angler,

da ja hier reges interesse besteht werd ich zum norgetreffen ein paar sätze aufkleber in verschiedenen größen und farben mitbringen. die ab-organisatoren können die ja gerecht verteilen. wir werden es so plotten :
"Das Anglerboard" und drunter etwas kleiner die "www." schriftart: times new roman fett kursiv
ich bin übrigens GF eines werbemittelsbaus. deshalb kann ich zu meinem wort stehen.
ich hoffe die mods haben nichts dagegen.


----------



## Kay (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@Pete
Dank Dir #6 
PM ist raus!

Gruss Kay


----------



## Pete (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

auch ne super idee, micha...mach dat, bring die sachen am besten an doks stand vorbei, dort können die boardies die  gleich mal unter die lupe nehmen und diskutieren...


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@ congermichi

Stifte sie einfach für die Tombola und so hat ein jeder eine Chance auf so einen Aufkleber.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Egal wie ick will son ding haben:q ..........


----------



## congermichi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@dorsch1,
ich glaub das ist die fairste lösung. werd ich so machen. was dann übrig bleibt wird dann so verteilt. freue mich schon auf sonnabend.


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

ok Micha.
Wir sehen uns am Wochenende in Berlin.
Ich werde dann die Aufkleber von Dir übernehmen und in die Tombola mit einbringen.
Ich sag schonmal danke im Auftrage der Orga-Crew zum Norge-Event. #6  #6


----------



## Pete (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

congermichi, willste für deine versuche die original vorlagen mit dem angelmännchen vom ab haben/benutzen?
denn schick mir ne pm mit deiner mailaddy...


----------



## Supporter (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Und die Boardies die nicht nach Berlin kommen?Kriegen keinen :c Ist ja auch nicht so toll


----------



## folkfriend (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Boardies die nicht nach Berlin kommen?Kriegen keinen :c Ist ja auch nicht so toll



... genau|gr: !

mir ist der Weg auch zu weit !


----------



## Öger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Guten Morgen Boardies,

wie geht es denn nun weiter  |kopfkrat ?
Kümmert sich da jemand  |kopfkrat ?
Ich meine das die Vorschläge von *@congermichi und @Kay * doch schon sehr gut und ausbaufähig  #6  sind.
Es darf sich jetzt aber nicht nur auf die wenigen Exemplare beim Norgeevent reduzieren, denn der Bedarf ist, wie man ja sehen und lesen kann, doch sehr gross und es kommen eben nicht alle nach Berlin.

Grüsse an alle  |wavey: 

Öger


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich komm leider auch nicht nach Berlin. Ich hoffe, dass es dafür auch ne lockere Lösung gibt......


----------



## Pete (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

micha hat doch geschrieben, dass er einige versuche entwickeln will, diese dann ausdruckt und mit zur diskussion an den ab-stand in berlin mitbringt...wenn sich dort eine einheitliche mehrheit bildet, wird sicher hier im board drüber berichtet und die sache für alle weiter verfolgt...vielleicht auch ne sache wieder für den top-shop, wo es ja schon immer ab-artikel zu kaufen gab und gibt...


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Tja wie schon dem Pete per PM geschickt !

Ich hab sonne Maschiene(Plotter) mit dem könte mann so aufkleber (geschnitten ) machen (Privat).

Mann sollte die größe wissen um das Material auszurechnen.
und nee Saubere Vorlage braucht mann auch (wenn möglich als Vectorgrafik(Coreldraw etc))

Dabei könnte mann auch die Nicknames berücksichtigen wenn einer sich die mühe macht das einzugeben !

Kosten wären Materialpreis + Versand oder abzuholen hier im Ruhrgebiet bei mir.

MFG
Samson #a


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

So das wäre das Ergebniss wobei die Farben sind  #h

Die sache mit den Namen sollte mal einer zeichnen wie er sich das bei dem Logo vorstellt also wo es dazukommen soll. Die Vectorgrafik im Coreldrawvormat kann ich jetzt dank Pete stellen.

Dank für die Vorlage nochmals.

MFG
Samson  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich hab mir das so vorgestellt, wie Pete das auf seinem Wagen hat. Auf der ersten Seite unten sind ja Fotos.........


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Moni Samson! Sieht gut aus besonders der mit dem Nicknamen!!! Aber müssen die Farben blau oder rot sein? In weiß find ich das besser....... Ist nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## Öger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Aber HALLO.... :q 

das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus... #6 

Nun habe ich auch keine Angst mehr, dass ich zu kurz kommen könnte!

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe #h 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Berlin

Bis dann!

Gruss

Öger


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Moni Samson! Sieht gut aus besonders der mit dem Nicknamen!!! Aber müssen die Farben blau oder rot sein? In weiß find ich das besser....... Ist nicht böse gemeint...


Im Prinzip spielen die Farben keine Rolle aber nur einmal in z.b. Lila geht nicht wenn genug leute die Farbe haben wollen gehts (Grund: das Material liegt bei 50 cm Breite und es gibt mindesabnamemengen muss ich noch klären, früher war es 1 meter) 

Die Farbe auf der heckscheibe sollte sowiso hell sein siehste ja bei Pete sonst sieht mans nicht

MFG
Samson #h


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Öger schrieb:
			
		

> Aber HALLO.... :q
> 
> das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus... #6
> 
> ...



Na ja Berlin ist vom Ruhrpott bischen weit aber ist gibt ja die POST etc.)

Samson  #a


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Jo alles klar Samson!!!! Hell wäre mir echt lieber........Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!!!!!!


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Wir sollten mal die Größen klären.
Technisch bedingt müssen die kleinsten Buchstaben noch etwa 1 cm Höhe haben ich rechne nacher mal die mindestgröße aus.
Das ganze sind geschnittene Buchstaben auf einer Trägerfolie so das der Hintergrund zwischen den Buchstaben durchscheint und es z.b. in der Heckscheibe kaum stört.
Wers 2 Farbig braucht muss halt zweimal kleben.

Samson  #a


----------



## Öger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@SAMSON

komme ja eigentlich aus Hamburg/Seevetal   #6 
und bin nur zum Norgeevent in Berlin und hatte einfach nur gehofft, dass man sich dort vielleicht mal sieht.

Vielleicht ergibt es sich ja irgendwann mal.... #h 

Gruss

Öger

 |jump:


----------



## The_Duke (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Also ich würde die 3. Variante bevorzugen....und zwar in silbermetallic  #6 
So etwas kommt...finde ich...auf dunklen Heckscheiben besonders gut.
Ist nicht ganz so aufdringlich und erschlagend wie weiß, aber trotzdem sehr gut sichtbar. Diese zweite Zeile unter dem Logo mit kurzer Erläuterung finde ich besonders gut  #6 ...vielleicht könnte man sie auch wie folgt umformulieren:
_*Ein Portal von Anglern für Angler*_
Da gab es doch mal diese Aufkleber von NASH...die mit dem stilisierten Karpfen.
Ich hatte einen in silber, mein Kollege in weiß....er hat sich in den Hintern gebissen, daß er nicht auch silber genommen hatte.


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@ The Duke

wie gesagt wenn genug Leute Silber haben wollen.

Zur Info trotzdem Normale Farben haben eine Haltbarkeit von mindestens 5 - 7 Jahre Gold Silber und Tagesleittöne(das was auf Krankenwagen drauf ist) sind kurze da sie bei Sonnenbestrahlung ausbleichen muss jeder selber wissen.

Ich weil niehmand schocken oder ausreden war halt nur Informativ.
Samson #:


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

So nun zu den mindestmaßen wie gesagt es hat mit dem kleinsten buchstaben zu tun bei änderungen ändert es sich auch mann kann also durchaus auch kleiner werden

Bild1 = 28 * 5 cm
Bild2 = 28 * 7 cm
Bild3 = 24 * 5 cm
Bild4 = Bild3

siehe Beitrag 57 die Logos krieg ich nicht nochmal hierrein !

Samson #:
PS Ich denk jetzt habt Ihr genug Vorlagen zum diskutieren ! bin auf eure Ideen gespannt !   |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Lotte (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				samson schrieb:
			
		

> So das wäre das Ergebniss wobei die Farben sind  #h
> 
> Die sache mit den Namen sollte mal einer zeichnen wie er sich das bei dem Logo vorstellt also wo es dazukommen soll. Die Vectorgrafik im Coreldrawvormat kann ich jetzt dank Pete stellen.
> 
> ...




moin-moin,

der mittlere wäre meine erste wahl!!!!


----------



## Öger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@SAMSON

mein Favorit  #6  ist:

Bild3 = 24 * 5 cm
mit Nickname
Farbe egal

Gruss

Öger


----------



## bastelberg (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Muss ja net so'n riesen Schriftzug sein. Ein kleinerer tut's doch auch oder?
Den würd ich mir auch ganz gern aufbappen.
Gruss Bastelberg


----------



## congermichi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

hallo anglergemeinde und vorallem norgetreff angler,
also wir haben die aufkleber jetzt gedruckt. ich bringe 2 varianten der ovalen mit.
50 stk. 15 cm und 50 stk. 20 cm breit für die kleinen autos und diskreten angler und für die hardcoreangler und rostkaschierer wäre dann die 2. variante als einzelbuchstaben in silber oder royalblau, weiss und schwarz in 45 cm breite. klebeanleitungen bringe ich am sonnabend genügend mit. 

@pete,  die dateien waren super. danke.


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hi Micha. Suuuper Aufkleber. Ist die 2. Version sowas, was Pete auf seinem Wagen hat? Wenn ja dann möchte ich den haben


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

einen von der 1. variante hätte ich gerne


----------



## congermichi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@sylverpasi

ja es ist das, was pete rumfährt und seinen rost versteckt.


----------



## norge_klaus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Aufkleber auf dem Auto !!!! Furchtbar !!!! Aber den muß ich auch haben !!!!  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

2 X bitte, denn "stadtmaus" bekommt auch einen !

norge_klaus


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				congermichi schrieb:
			
		

> @sylverpasi
> 
> ja es ist das, was pete rumfährt und seinen rost versteckt.


 

Hi! Rost auf der Scheibe  |kopfkrat  mmhhhhhh Dann will ich den auch verstecken. Kannst mir ja ne PN schicken mit Daten


----------



## congermichi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@norgeklaus, ich resevier dir 2stk. kein problem#6 

@sylverpasi, bist du sonnabend nicht da? 

übrigens bei citroen rosten mittlerweile auch die scheiben:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Michi Du meinst das Norgetreffen in Berlin? Nee da bin ich leider nicht dabei.....Was kann man denn nun machen?


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Gute Aufkleber Michi
hab ihr nee Gerber Edge für die Kleinserien.

Nett das du dir die Mühe machst.

Samson


----------



## norge_klaus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hi Michi !!!!  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

Spitzenmäßig !!!! Paßt denn die kleine Variante auch noch auf meine Kawa ZXR 750 ????

Dann brauche ich noch einen kleinen.

norge_klaus


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Achsoooo Michi. Wird die 2. Version außen oder innen geklebt....?


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Wäre es möglich das ich auch einen von den ersten bekommen kann , oder sind die schon alle vergeben ? Wieviel würde mich der 1. kosten ?


----------



## congermichi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@norgeklaus, die kleine variante ist 15 cm breit, der müsste wohl irgendgwo auf deiner maschine passen, ansonsten auf den helm damit:q 

@samson, nein keine gerber edge sondern roland sp 300 ; super geiles neues teil

@sylverpasi, die variante die wir mitbringen wird von aussen geklebt. ist aber kein problem von innen zu fertigen, wenn das dein problem ist

an alle anderen interessenten kann ich nur sagen, das ich mit den AB Machern am sonnabend reden muss, denn ich habe keine rechte am logo und vertrieb und kann nicht einfach preise und versand bestimmen und aufkleber durchs land schicken. das ist deren sache.

aber der aufkleber kommt auf meinem auto echt geil.


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Jo Michi. Ich denke, dass innengeklebte besser wären. Wegen Scheibenwischer usw. Dann würden sie niemals kaputtgehen. Wäre für mich besser........ Wenn das alles dann beschlossene Sache ist von DOK und Helfern, dann lass es uns wissen......


----------



## norge_klaus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hi Michi !

Super ! Dann paßt der auch bei mir. C-Klasse ? Oder wat sonst ? Der Zweite kommt auf ein 124 er Cabrio, da ist noch mehr Platz.  :m 

Klaus


----------



## congermichi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@norgeklaus. ich hoffe doch der 124-er ist ein gepflegter und soll nicht mit neuen aufklebern zusammengehalten werden.:q 
bis sonnabend


----------



## norge_klaus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hi Michi,

scheinst auch ein Freund des Sterns zu sein. Keine Sorge ! Habe mein Baby vor fats 6 Jahren mit ca. 55 Tkm und Vollausstattung im Topzustand erworben. Der hat jetzt ca. 115 Tkm auf dem Tacho und ein Saisonkennzeichen von 03-10. Der bleibt im Familienbesitz, solange wie ich mir das Teil leisten kann.     (Betrachte das Auto als Wertanlage, wie es bisher mit jedem offenen Mercedes der gepflegt wurde war)

norge_klaus


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Wenn ich das  richtig gelesen habe , werden nach dem Treffen die Bedingungen , Preise usw. hier im Bord bekanntgegeben.Dann werden die Aufkleber über's Board bzw. eines beauftragten Mitgliedes vertrieben??ZB. Micha o. Samson?
Langsam verlier ich die Übersicht.*gg*


----------



## congermichi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@norgeklaus, ich muss mich als treuer fan des sterns outen. und schaue mir sehr gerne die alten modelle an und bewundere diese. ich glaube auch das du damit richtig liegst mit der wertanlage. problem ist nur die sicherheit um so älter er wird.
ist jedenfalls ein feines teil was du dir zugelegt hast. respekt.#6 
und bei kaiserwetter auf die landstrasse oder ins cafe?


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ne Gunnar

Ich habe mich nur angeboten privat für die Mitglieder was zu machen Kommerziel sollte das congermichi machen zumal ich nur schneiden kann und nicht drucken daher nur für Grössere interressant oder Einzelstücke. Übrigens das was Pete in der Heckscheibe hat ist sowas. #6 

MFG
Samson  #h  #h


----------



## folkfriend (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha. Suuuper Aufkleber. Ist die 2. Version sowas, was Pete auf seinem Wagen hat? Wenn ja dann möchte ich den haben



... Ich auch !#6 ( den 2. )

schreib doch  mal was der kostet  - incl. Porto #6


----------



## karlosito (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

wie gesagt, für mich auch einen aufkleber


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Wollt eigentlich nur wissen wann und von wem ich das Teil beziehen kann.
Ob privat oder Kommerziel , is mir schnuppe (lach). Geld is Geld. Wer auch immer sich die Mühe , kostenlos erwarte ich nicht.
Na dann wart ich mal bis alles in Sack und Tüten ist.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hallo Michi,

hätte da das dringende Bedürfnis,  je einen abzunehmen.
Man könnte doch auch für die Teilnehmer der jeweiligen 
Boardietreffen Sammelbestellungen machen.
Da nimmt das mit dem Postversand nicht überhand.

Gruß
Dienststelle Ast


----------



## vaaberg (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

#  Melde hiermit auch absolut wichtigen,lebensnotwendigen Bedarf an. *******

Gruß an alle. Vaaberg


----------



## Pete (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

so, leute, bevor hier irgendwelche gerüchte aufkommen:
es ist super, dass aus den reihen der boardies solche initiativen kommen...wenn innerhalb des boardes solche technischen möglichkeiten zur preiswerten produktion von aufklebern bestehen, warum sollte man diese nicht nutzen...ich denke, wir werden abwarten, was congermichi und dok am samstag in berlin besprechen...

die herstellung ist das eine, das vertreiben und daran verdienen das andere...generell hören die rechte am anglerboard-logo einzig und allein dok!!!

und nur über ihn kann eine freigabe für den verkauf von aufklebern unter den boardies mit diesem logo laufen!!!
alles klaro???

zudem können weiter vorschläge eingereicht werden....


----------



## congermichi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@dienststelle-ast
ich werde am sonnabend mit den AB machern reden und dann sehen wir weiter. ich kann und will dem nicht vorgreifen. hab geduld.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

*Jawoll , alles Klar!!*


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich finde das Gemein dass nur die Norgesüchtigen und die die zum Norgeevent kommen Aufkleber bekommen und sich reservieren lassen können. Ich finde jeder der einen haben will sollte auch gleich einen bekommen. Man könnte die Daten(Adresse) per PN an jemanden der die Aufkleber hat schicken und der könnte dann den Aufkleber einfach zuschicken. Wenn der Aufkleber dann da ist könnten wir ihm dann das Geld per Post schicken oder aufs Konto überweisen


----------



## congermichi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@samson,
also ich habe mal gerechnet. den schriftzug variante 2 (45 cm breit , farbe egal) würde in einen a4 brief incl. porto für 5,10 rausgehen. die aufkleber kann man wunderbar in einen normalen briefumschlag stecken und würde mit porto 1,05 euro rausgehen.


----------



## congermichi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@karpfenchamp, ich kann dich ja verstehen, aber du musst mich auch verstehen. ich kann nicht einfach ohne einverständnis der betreiber des AB Aufkleber verkaufen.
die aufkleber zum norgeevent sind von mir gesponsort. es sind 100 kleine aufkleber und 16 komplette schriftzüge fürs auto. was übrigbleibt kann der AB machen was er will damit.
alles andere muss der AB entscheiden. wende dich bitte an die betreiber des AB. tut mir leid. mehr kann ich für dich nicht tun.


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				congermichi schrieb:
			
		

> @samson,
> also ich habe mal gerechnet. den schriftzug variante 2 (45 cm breit , farbe egal) würde in einen a4 brief incl. porto für 5,10 rausgehen. die aufkleber kann man wunderbar in einen normalen briefumschlag stecken und würde mit porto 1,05 euro rausgehen.



Ja hatte ich mir gedacht nur meinste nicht, das ein normaler Briefumschlag zu weich ist und du lieber einen Harten Umschlag nimmst, wenns geknickt ankommt haste auch nichts davon ! 

von den kleinen Runden hätte ich auch gerne welche wenn du den Preis weist !

Ihr kauft die Folie Übertragungsfolie und Farben aber günstig ein bei dem Preis ! ist ein echtes Schnäpchen ! #6 

MFG
Samson


----------



## samson (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@ Michi

kanste zu den Kursen auch die Kleber mit dem Nickname produzieren die Idee fand ich nicht schlecht !


----------



## bastelberg (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Na bitte, das flutsch ja. Yippi


----------



## bastelberg (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Also ich hätte gern von beiden jeweils einen.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Na bei den Preisen nehm ich doch glatt nen Doppelzentner. LOL
Muß nur noch wissen wann und wem ich das Geld im Rachen schmeißen soll.
Wat für ne Aufregung wegen ein paar Buchstaben.So unruhig war ich ja nicht mal beim letzten Autokauf.
Aber macht ma.........................


----------



## vk58 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich nehme selbstverständlich auch einige Aufkleber ab. Bevor ich aber hier detailierte Bestellungen aufliste, warte ich erst einmal die offizielle Zustimmung von Doc ab und gehe davon aus, daß dann ein neuer Bestell-Thread eröffnet wird, richtig?


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

*Richtig*

Congermichi und Dok werden sich mit Sicherheit einigen und dann kann es losgehen mit den Bestellungen.
Ich denke am Montag werdet Ihr genaueres darüber hören.
Also keine Panik Jungs...es wird seinen geregelten Gang gehen.

PS: will ja für mein Auto auch einen Schriftzug für die Heckscheibe haben.


----------



## wörni (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Gut, dass ich zufällig hier rein gestolpert bin  :q 

Aufkleber für's Auto muß ich auch haben  #6 

Mit Nickname find ich echt goil, wird aber wahrscheinlich bei der >OFFIZIELLEN< Version nicht möglich sein, oder ???


----------



## vk58 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				wörni schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Nickname find ich echt goil, wird aber wahrscheinlich bei der >OFFIZIELLEN< Version nicht möglich sein, oder ???


Wenn es (höchstwahrscheinlich) drucktechnisch zu aufwendig ist, könnte man doch zumindestens auf dem Aufkleber einen Platz für die Eintragung des Nicks mit einem wasserfesten Stift vorsehen.


----------



## ThomasRö (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				wörni schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass ich zufällig hier rein gestolpert bin :q


 
Gut, dass ich hier auch mal reingestolpert bin...hab eigentlich nicht viel erwartet; dann sind mit fast die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen:q 
So eine Resonanz hätte ich nicht erwartet ))
Melde hier natürlich auch Bedarf an, am besten einer der kleinen#6 
Aber ich hab Zeit, kann ja noch dauern bis es was wird, aber zu meienr ersten Karre sollte er da sein :m 
Beim Nickname bin ich auch dafür, dass einfach ne Lücke gelassen wird, was bringt es wenn es jedes Mal Spezialanfertigungen gibt


----------



## samson (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Wenns Original nicht erlaubt wird ....

Schaut doch auch nicht schlecht aus oder ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				samson schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns Original nicht erlaubt wird ....
> 
> Schaut doch auch nicht schlecht aus oder ?


 
Ist das nicht der Karpfen von Pelzer-Baits oder nash? Wenn ja dann darfst du sie nicht vermarkten denn das verstößt gegen das Urheberrecht. Wenn er es nicht ist oder du eine Genehmigung hast dann nehme ich es zurück. Habs nur gesagt weil ich schon öfter erlebt habe dass Leute für sowas ärger bekommen haben


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hallo Samson,

Der gefällt mir suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper.
Nur das ich einen ohne Nick möchte....


----------



## samson (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht der Karpfen von Pelzer-Baits oder nash? Wenn ja dann darfst du sie nicht vermarkten denn das verstößt gegen das Urheberrecht. Wenn er es nicht ist oder du eine Genehmigung hast dann nehme ich es zurück. Habs nur gesagt weil ich schon öfter erlebt habe dass Leute für sowas ärger bekommen haben



Gut das ich das Logo was du meinst nicht kenne !

Aber wo kann ichs mir anschauen ich habs aus ner Clipartsammlung !

Wird wie das FOX logo sein das hatte früher die Firma Foxpro EDV


----------



## Alexander2781 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hallo,

tolle Sache mit den Aufklebern, ich such schon lange sowas.

Ich hätte gerne 2 x Version 1.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Aalthorsten (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hey Boardys,

da viele am Samstag auf Michi vergebens gewartet haben,würde mich interessieren
wie nun weiter verfahren wird ?
Ich hätte nämlich auch gerne so ein Teil.
Also seht zu das Ihr die offenen Fragen klärt, und wir endlich zuschlagen können.


----------



## congermichi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

HEY AALTHORSTEN
ich war doch da. hast du denn kein aufkleber bekommen?


----------



## Aalthorsten (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Hey Michi,

nein ich habe leider keinen Aufkleber bekommen.Du mußt aber sehr spät gekommen sein, denn wir haben des öfteren bei Doc  nachgefragt und keiner wußte wo du warst.
Kann ich denn nachträglich noch einen Aufkleber erwerben ???


----------



## congermichi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@





 aalthorsten,

ich war am samstag um 13.00 uhr da und habe dok die aufkleber (100 stk.) übergeben und mit ihm varianten des vertriebs besprochen. er hat von uns muster bekommen und ist am zug zu reagieren. mehr kann ich im moment nicht sagen.


----------



## Pete (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

michi, michi...tja, dass du da warst, haben wir denn doch noch irgendwann registriert...aber dass du dich sooooo schnell wieder vom acker machst, hätt ich nicht gedacht...dok wollte die teile dann auf der after-show-party verteilen...hats aber wohl verpeilt und is mit melli recht früh heia gegangen...gottsei dank hat dann m-s noch den pappkarton gefunden und hat alles an die boardies verteilt...mehr weiß ich nicht...dok muss erst mal wieder fit werden, dann wird er sich sicher um die weiteren maßnahmen in punkto aufkleber kümmern...


----------



## Aalthorsten (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Tja dann haben wohl nur die Aufkleber bekommen, die bei der after-show Party dabei waren.Schade eigentlich ! Und nun bin ich mal gespannt was wir abdrücken dürfen, die wegen Platzmangel nicht an der Party dran teilnehmen konnten !


----------



## Öger (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Halli, Hallo...

das erstaunt mich aber auch sehr, denn ich habe mehrmals über den Tag verteilt (es war mir schon fast peinlich  :c ), nach CONGRMICHI und den Aufklebern gefragt  |bla: . Alle haben nur immer wieder den Kopf geschüttelt  |kopfkrat .Die Verteilung war ja auch anders geplant, als sie nur  "Aftershow-Teilnehmern" zukommen zu lassen!

Das enttäuscht mich doch ein wenig....  

Wie geht es denn nun weiter  |kopfkrat  ?

Gruss  |wavey: 

Öger


----------



## Pete (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

leute, ein wenig geduld...dok hat die grippe umgehaun...er wird sich sicher bald drum kümmern...

...ich kann auch nix dafür, dass es so gelaufen ist...ich hab auch den ganzen tag über immer wieder gefragt nach michi...immer nur kopfschütteln...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich brauche unbedingt einen. Hoffentlich wird Dok bald wieder gesund und kann sich dann um die Aufkleber kümmern


----------



## Öger (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

....tut mir leid  |rolleyes 

das mit der Grippe habe ich nicht gewusst!!!

*G U T E  B E S S E R U N G*  #6 

Gruss

Öger  |wavey:


----------



## Alf Stone (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

*Bitte für mich unbedingt auch noch einen Aufkleber reservieren! Koste es was es wolle, Geld spielt keine Rolle!*


----------



## Florian (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

lustig.*g*


----------



## Supporter (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich habe es jetzt nicht mehr so ganz verfolgen können,gibt es die Aufkleber schon zum bestellen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Noch nicht, weil da gleich mehr dazu kommen wird.
z. B. Aufnäher, Caps, Shirts, Kaffetassen etc...
@ congermichi: Du wolltest Dok doch Entwürfe schicken, hat er die schon bekommen?


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich habe noch die alten, die es mal vor ein- zwei Jahren gab.
Gibt es da nicht noch Restbestände oder Vorlagen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Keine Restbestände mehr alles wech)
Deswegen wollten sich da ja congermichi und Dok kurzschliessen.


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Na dann kann ich mich mit meinen "Klassikern" ja glücklich schätzen ! 
Ich werde gleich mal mein "neues" (altes) Auto damit dekorieren !


----------



## congermichi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

@ thomas9904,

dok hat die muster schon seit dem 20.2.05 und hat schon reagiert. ich möchte dem nicht vorgreifen. er wird sich bestimmt bald melden und eine bestelllösung anbieten.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Wat fürn Glück das wir Angler es gelernt uns in Geduld zu üben.*gg*
Ich bin ja sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ruhig.


----------



## sebastian (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

schade das in österreich net so viel los is ^^


----------



## Hakenwäscher (1. März 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Ich möchte auch einen Aufkleber
HW


----------



## Supporter (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was man mit dem Anglerbaordaufkleber aufm Auto erleben kann...*

Habe mal ein neues Forum aufgemacht,da ja viele schon die Aufkleber bekommen haben.Hoffe das dort Erlebnisse und evtl.Bilder gepostet werden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51807


----------

